# Mid-Cycle Cramping



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay so, I'm at my wits end with Google at this point so I thought I'd come ask you wise women for advice.

Last night at 1 a.m. I started having a dull cramping in my lower left abdomen that got progressively worse. By 4 a.m. I was writhing and near tears. I had appendicitis two years ago but I would liken the pain to that. Finally I fell asleep at 5 and woke up at 11. I thought the pain was gone but it returned full force at that time. I stayed in bed with a heating pad and it seemed to get progressively better as the day went on. Currently it's a slight ache around my left hip bone. I keep track of my cycle and I had a tiny bit of pink spotting on June 23rd, the same day I was supposed to ovulate.

Not trying to conceive at all but not devastated by pregnancy either, we use the withdrawal "method". I guess my main concern is ectopic pregnancy and I'm wondering what I should do.

Ideas? Thoughts?

TIA


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I guess I put this in the wrong place in my rush for answers. I'm sorry. :/


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

well if you just ovulated 4 days back, i don't know if ectopic pregnancy would be the number 1 concern. There are other things like, twisted ovaries, or ovarian cysts that may cause pain. If the pain doesn't worsen or go away, make an appt. with your midwife or obgyn. Otherwise I would wait until AF comes or not and if you are pregnant than ectopic may be a possibility.


----------

